# Shotokan East?



## JasonASmith (Jul 28, 2006)

Hello Folks,
As some of you might know, I have just joined here at MT, and I am looking very seriously into Kenpo...Lately(the past 3-4 days) I have been curious about Shotokan and some of the things that it entails...
So much so that I am going to take a look at Shotokan East here in York, PA...Sensei's name is Don Gladfelter, and from what I hear, he is the man to go to for Shotokan in this area...Does anyone have any experience with this school/sensei?  I left a message at his school today, and he returned my call later in the day(when I was at work, unfortunately), and my wife said that he was very cordial...He even gave his home phone number if I wanted to get hold of him before his next class(on Saturday morning)
I realize that Kenpo and Shotokan are two COMPLETELY different animals, but Funakoshi Sensei's name keeps coming up in the book that I am reading, and I am curious to see some of the things that I have been reading about...
Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## pstarr (Jul 28, 2006)

You certainly owe it to yourself to visit the Shotokan school.  Watch a class, see how the instructor relates to the students and how effectively he transmits information - observe the skill level(s) of the students and talk to a few when you get a chance.  And, of course, speak to the head instructor.


----------



## oldnewbie (Jul 28, 2006)

I spent three years in Shotokan.

I may be answer questions for you.


----------



## JasonASmith (Jul 29, 2006)

Well,
I sat in on a class this morning, and I must say that I am very impressed..
Sensei Gladfelter is a great man, very personable and knowledgeable...
Many of his higher ranking students(brown and black belts) have been with him for over a decade...one of his black belts has been with him for 17 years! He himself has been involved for over 30 years...
The Dojo is clean, well lit, and it just has that "busyness" in the air...
It was quite a good experience, I must say..


----------



## seeker1954 (Aug 17, 2006)

Is there a black belt there name of John? Slight, thin a little balding who works at memorial hospital? I met him and was impressed. I need his last name to get more information about the sport.


----------



## JasonASmith (Aug 17, 2006)

seeker1954 said:
			
		

> Is there a black belt there name of John? Slight, thin a little balding who works at memorial hospital? I met him and was impressed. I need his last name to get more information about the sport.


 
I'll find out Saturday when I go for my first class! Whoohooo!!


----------



## JasonASmith (Aug 19, 2006)

seeker1954 said:
			
		

> Is there a black belt there name of John? Slight, thin a little balding who works at memorial hospital? I met him and was impressed. I need his last name to get more information about the sport.


 
No John there today...sorry...


----------



## Boomer (Oct 31, 2006)

So, uh....how's the training so far?


----------



## JasonASmith (Oct 31, 2006)

Boomer said:


> So, uh....how's the training so far?


Great! If you are who I think you are, I enjoy spending time learning from you and your father...
Welcome to MT, Sempai...Let's have a good time...


----------



## Boomer (Oct 31, 2006)

I are who you think I are....


----------



## Leo (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi!
I have been to Shotokan east in Summer 2004 when I was doing an internship at VSH. Had really good experiences there, but unfortunately when going back to Austria I didn't find a dojo that got any close to what shotokan east is like. Now, after moving to a different town, i'll have a new attempt. Hopefully it will work out this time.

Send my regards to Don! 

have fun

Leo


----------



## JasonASmith (Nov 16, 2006)

Leo said:


> Hi!
> I have been to Shotokan east in Summer 2004 when I was doing an internship at VSH. Had really good experiences there, but unfortunately when going back to Austria I didn't find a dojo that got any close to what shotokan east is like. Now, after moving to a different town, i'll have a new attempt. Hopefully it will work out this time.
> 
> Send my regards to Don!
> ...


Indeed I will, Sir...
I hope that you can find what you are looking for in a dojo...
Take Care..


----------



## JasonASmith (Nov 27, 2006)

The dojo now has a website, it's:
www. shotokaneast.com
The site is new, and is no-where near finished, but it's a start...


----------

